# RIB Dingy with aluminum bottom



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A couple of years ago I saw a rigid inflatable dingy with an aluminum bottom instead of the usual FRP. It was quite a bit lighter than an FRP boat. Does anyone know who makes them or where to get one?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We sailed this winter with friends on their boat in Mexico, who had a Force 4 RIB from New Zealand. The Force 4 dinghy uses a system where the tubes are attached to the aluminum hull with bolt rope like sections that slide into matching slots in the hull. This allows the tubes to be completely removed for storage or replacement. Force 4 dinghies are hard to find in North America. You can get them at www.discount-marine.co.nz/ who sell in US$ and will ship. It motored fine and rowed decently except the oars were way too short (as is typical of inflatables).


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Also, I believe that a couple of people make inflatables with plastic hulls that are quiet light. Just a thought. Check out www.defender.com - they sell all the major lines and some of the minor ones.


----------



## catgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

You might want to look at AB dinghies. They make both aluminum bottoms and a line of "lite" fiberglass. If you are going to use the boat in saltwater, you might want to avoid aluminum - once it is scratched through the paint, it will corrode. The difference in weight between the lite fiberglass and aluminum is not that great.


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

Look at Aquapro from New Zealand. It is marine grade aluminum which does not corrode when scratched. I disagree with the statement regarding weight. The Aquapeo aluminum is much lighter than fiberglass, i.e. 78lbs. for an 8''6" vs. over 100lbs. for any of the fiberglass that I looked at. I can haul the Aquapro on deck by myself and it goes like the devil with 8hp.


----------



## praredog (Dec 1, 2001)

To: Sailmc
We import & market Force4 RIB''S from New Zealand. 
For details: http://csimarine.tripod.com/feedback
Or call (Cell# 403 394 8847)
We have the 8.5, 9''1", & 10''3" Tender sizes.
The boats are in Vancouver Canada, but we have shipped across N.America.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I get an error on your web address.


----------



## ianl (Oct 12, 2002)

Richard

Do you have any idea who in the U.S. sells Aquapro. I did a search and couldn''t find any U.S. distributors


Sailmc,
Leave off the: /feedback and it takes you to their site. (http://csimarine.tripod.com)


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

Ballard Inflatable Boats, Seattle. Phone: (206)784-4014. There must be many dealers in British Columbia as I have seen many of them while cruising there.


----------



## dizzydean17 (Aug 19, 2009)

We have owned 2 Aquapro RIB's and are actually selling a little 14' Jockey with a 40 HP Yamaha engine in really nice shape. It does have the aluminum hull that you speak of. As you say the aluminum hull is a really nice option and gives you a feeling of security.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Titan Inflatables not sure availablility in US


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

After much research we are looking at buying an aluminium hulled RIB. Here in canada there are many to choose from. Titan, AB, Aquapro, amongst others. I have to strongly disagree with Admiral. Aluminium boats have been around for years. I'm not sure what makes him think a scratch in the paint of an aluminium hulled RIB would be any different than the corrosion that occurs on the thousands of bare aluminium boats on the ocean. And the weight savings is significant. More than 30%. I realize this is an old thread but I don't understand why anyone wouldn't get an aluminium RIB


----------



## Noelex (Jan 23, 2008)

I am also looking at a new RIB. Aluminium has a significant weight advantage, but I presume the thin aluminimum used on yacht RIB's cannot usually be welded, making repairs difficult. (note pvc is also almost impossible to repair)
A friends 1 year old Aquapro is falling apart, so I would avoid this brand.


----------



## jeflaba (Jul 31, 2001)

I recently replaced my 12 year old AquaPro dinghy. This was their smallest model. It was PVC, 7'8" long, and had a 22 mm aluminum bottom. What happened was that several of the seams seemed to fail all at once. A very knowledgeable repair shop (they service offshore lifeboats) said that it would have to be completely rebuilt and cost more than a new one. I was bummed as the aluminum hull was still in great shape.

However, I got a great deal on the exact same model but in Hypalon. It is a little heavier but better made with a nice rotomolded seat with a little storage area and strengthened handles and oarlocks. The new oars are aluminum and plastic instead of wood but there are Velcro loops to secure them inside the boat as well as at the stern when in the oarlocks. Two features I really appreciate are the stronger tow eye which is part of the aluminum hull and the rub rail which does a much better job of preventing spray from coming ups the sides while underway.

Hypalon is much more resistant to UV and more repairable compared to PVC. The one thing missing is the rubber keel strake which I will need to add.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

AB ali dinks are the gold standard in the Caribbean cruising community.

One downside to most ali dinks is the sloping floor and it is the reason why I chose the grp version. The chances of a slip or turned ankle are just too great for me.

US supplier CLICKY

Despite comments made by other posters

Corrosion does not seem to be an issue.

Welding ali of the thickness used in the floor is easy for an experienced welder esp. with the use of a copper backing. Some other makes of ali dinks have problems with the transoms cracking and I have seen several after repairs which looked just fine.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

We have an 8.5ft Aquapro that we are very happy with. It weighs less than 100lbs which makes it really easy to lift onto the doredeck without a winch.

Unfortunately the local dealer, River Marine, just went out of business, and their inventory was auctioned off last weekend. Hopefully someone else will pick up the line because they are excellent value.


----------

